# Moving to La Paz



## ManHammer

I am not sure if I am in the right place in this forum as today is my first day. My wife and I are planning to visit La Paz in the coming months to investigate moving there part time in the next year or two. We are still somewhat young at 38 and 39.

We have lots and lots of questions, so many in fact I dont know where to begin. I guess the first would be is it difficult to find work here in La Paz? We plan to go back and forth for a few years but would ultimatley like to start a small business if possible or find some type of professional work. We both have degrees.

So, our plan is to come down in November to try and get a feel of what housing and or potential jobs might look like in the future. Anyone have any advice for us as we are obvioulsy in the very early stages of this exciting time?

Oh secondly, we are not totally committed to La Paz but we have heard that it is a very up and coming area especially for expats. 

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## RVGRINGO

I assume that you know that you'll require a resident visa and permission to work from the immigration authorities. The visa has income requirements and getting working permission isn't easy, as Mexico protects its citizens. So, you would need some unique talents to be approved in most places. Wages would be a tiny fraction of US wages.


----------



## ManHammer

RVGRINGO said:


> I assume that you know that you'll require a resident visa and permission to work from the immigration authorities. The visa has income requirements and getting working permission isn't easy, as Mexico protects its citizens. So, you would need some unique talents to be approved in most places. Wages would be a tiny fraction of US wages.



Thank you. Is this still true if I were to start my own corporation? To be honest I did not know that. We recently visited play del Carmen and were told we din NOT need to do much to be able to get a job.... I guess we were mis informed.

We have lots of time on our hands as we will probably not need to work for 10 years or so. We are also looking into becoming Mexican citizens (or possibly just one of us) which I know can take a while as well. I will look into the resident visa as a first step. Again thank you for any help. I would LOVE to be able to sit down with someone who has experience with this.

My parents almost moved outside of Guadalara a few months ago where they have friends but chickened out at the last minute. Our goal is to find a great place as an entire family and move slowly so that we fully understand the laws, positives and negatives.


----------



## makaloco

I've never been to Playa del Carmen, but geographically it's about as far from La Paz as you can get and still be in Mexico. That may be true in the metaphorical sense as well. I've lived in La Paz since 2007, but as a retiree don't know much about employment apart from what RVGringo has already mentioned. A few foreigners have small businesses, e.g. restaurants, language school, bakery, bed and breakfast, English bookstore, real estate, property management. Some have been successful for many years; others have opened and closed within months. Fluent Spanish and/or a Mexican spouse seem to smooth the way. This isn't a town where English is widely spoken outside expat hangouts and the small tourist zone.

There is housing in all price ranges, but you have to be here to find it. What's advertised on the internet tends to be high-end and is frequently overpriced.

Not sure what you've heard about La Paz being "a very up and coming area especially for expats." While there are a couple of thousand foreigners, according to the 2010 census, we're a drop in the bucket in a state capital of close to 220,000.

Since you're planning to be back and forth at first, be sure to research the air fares. I live here full time but visit family in the US midwest, and travel is neither fast nor cheap. La Paz has a delightful small airport, but flights from here are expensive. Los Cabos airport tends to have more flights and lower fares, but it's 2-1/2 to 3 hours away.

I don't mean to discourage you … this is a wonderful place to live, and I hope you enjoy your visit. The scenery is gorgeous and the people warm and friendly. Be sure to visit the beaches and the islands to swim with the sea lions!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, INM permission to work will apply in all cases, even some volunteer work. Having your own business will also entail several other hurdles with various governmental agencies, required accountant for monthly tax reports, local permits, etc. If you have employees, there are unions, IMSS health coverage and severance rules, etc. to consider. It isn't easy.


----------



## mickisue1

Just in general, whether at home or (especially) as an expat, I would look very closely at job "offers" for working at home.

While it's true that telecommuting has become more popular, it's also true that, should you get such a position, unless you are offering a skill that's hard to find, the pay is abysmal.

You are also usually considered a contractor, even though you are paid on a per piece basis, and can be eliminated with no notice and no protections.

The company referenced above may not be such a company. But doing one's due diligence is imperative.


----------



## gbrooks8888

*La Paz*



ManHammer said:


> I am not sure if I am in the right place in this forum as today is my first day. My wife and I are planning to visit La Paz in the coming months to investigate moving there part time in the next year or two. We are still somewhat young at 38 and 39.
> 
> We have lots and lots of questions, so many in fact I dont know where to begin. I guess the first would be is it difficult to find work here in La Paz? We plan to go back and forth for a few years but would ultimatley like to start a small business if possible or find some type of professional work. We both have degrees.
> 
> So, our plan is to come down in November to try and get a feel of what housing and or potential jobs might look like in the future. Anyone have any advice for us as we are obvioulsy in the very early stages of this exciting time?
> 
> Oh secondly, we are not totally committed to La Paz but we have heard that it is a very up and coming area especially for expats.
> 
> Thank you,
> Mark


You may want to check out Hacienda Del Sol web site, full of useful web sites, and a very inexpensive place to stay


----------

